# emerge balsa (host type..)

## Macrobiotus

hat da jemand eine Lösung parat? :

bash-2.0.5$ emerge balsa ----->

configure: warning: CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -g: invalid host type

configure: warning: host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu: invalid host type

configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time

configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for libmutt

!!! ERROR: net-mail/balsa-2.0.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 11, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

ansonsten klappt's aber einigermaßen

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Du diesen Fehler nur bei Balsa bekommst, probiere mal eine neuere Version (ebuild hier zu finden : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9931)

Wenn dieser Fehler aber öfters vorkommt, wären die CFLAGS von Deiner /etc/make.conf interessant!

Und welche gcc Version?

----------

## Macrobiotus

ein anderes balsa-ebuild bringt leider nichts neues  :Sad: 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2-r4

und  :Embarassed:   mit cflags sieht es mager aus:

# Decent examples:

#

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

#CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

# If you set a CFLAGS above, then this line will set your default C++ flags to

# the same settings. If you don't set a CFLAGS above, then comment this line out.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

----------

## Beforegod

DU solltest Deine CFLAGS schon einstellen :

Schick mit eine PN mit Deinen Hardwareinformationen und ich werde Dir ein Beispiel liefern.

Gruß,

BG

----------

## Macrobiotus

@ Beforegod

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe. Da werde ich mich wohl mal mit den CFLAGS beschäftigen müssen.

Hat bei meinem Problem mit Balsa nicht geholfen :

configure: warning: CFLAGS=-march=athlon -O2 -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe -g: invalid host type

configure: warning: host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu: invalid host type

configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time

configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for libmutt

!!! ERROR: net-mail/balsa-2.0.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 11, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

----------

## Beforegod

Was mich etwas stutzig macht ist folgendes :

[code]

 -pipe -g

[code]

Was ist -g ??

Welche Gentoo Version benutzt Du?

Portage Version und GCC Version?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung was -g ist (vielleicht *g*).

Gentoo 1.4 rc1

[ebuild   R  ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.44

[ebuild   R  ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2-r4

Auszug aus make.conf:

USE="X gtk gnome alsa mmx 3dnow opengl xv kde arts imlib gif jpeg png tiff avi mpeg esd oss dvd xmms oggvorbis encode pam ssl imap mozilla spell truetype xml xml2 pdflib tetex java perl python gd samba"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe"

----------

## Beforegod

Okok,

fangen wir mal von vorne an :

schau mal in Dein /usr Verzeichnis ob es Dort ein Unterverzeichnis namens :

i686-pc-linux-gnu 

gibt.

Wenn ja schau nach ob in den Verzeichnissen i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin und ./lib Dateien vorhanden sind.

Sollte es das Verzeichnis nicht geben, muss Du Deinen GCC neu kompilieren!

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ok, dann von vorne:

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin  -> 13 Objekte

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ldscripts -> 21 Objekte

-mal so nebenbei, wo wir bei Seltsamkeiten im System sind (hat vielleicht was mit dem Balsa-Problem zu tun, muß aber nicht): Ich habe auch unter GNOME2 nicht drucken. lpr dateiname.txt klappt, über KDE (Kate) klappts, nur Gnomeapps, Mozilla und Openoffice sgen "lpr: unable to create temporary file".

----------

## Macrobiotus

So ein Mist  :Shocked:   Aber ich glaub ich habe die Lösung für mein Drucker-Problem :

Irgendjemand hat in make.conf "cups" nicht eingetragen. Wenn ich den erwische    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ph03nix

The same problem is being followed here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=157289#157289

----------

